# CPT help?



## ksb0211 (Dec 16, 2010)

Hello, Everyone!
This is my first post on this forum, so I apologize if it doesn't make much sense.  

I am trying to find the CPT for "laparoscopy with wedge resection of liver".  Am I incorrect in thinking that the only option is the unlisted laparoscopy code for the liver (47379)?  And if that is correct, what is the best way to determine the charge amount?

If the op report is needed, let me know.

Thanks.

~Kelly~


----------



## btadlock1 (Dec 16, 2010)

47120 (hepatectomy, resection of liver; partial lobectomy) might work, but since no approach is mentioned, I'm not completely sure. 

The charge amount is going to depend on the allowable with whomever you're billing. If it's Medicare or Medicaid, look online to find the correct code on the fee schedule, and charge slightly more than that. Other payers, you may have to call to find out whether or not it's on your fee schedule. Commercial tends to allow quite a bit more than Medicare on a lot of codes.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Dec 16, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!

Laparoscopic Liver Biopsy 
October 19, 2009

*Question:*

The surgeon performed a laparoscopic wedge liver biopsy due to a suspicious lesion during a laparoscopic colectomy.  The surgeon submitted CPT code 47100  biopsy of liver, wedge along with the laparoscopic colectomy code. I do not think this  is the correct code.


*Answer:*

You are correct. There is no CPT code for a laparascopic biopsy of the liver, wedge, thus the correct way to report this is with an unlisted laparoscopic CPT code.  Report 47379, Unlisted laparoscopic procedure, liver.

http://www.karenzupko.com/resources/codingcoach/cc_gensurgarchive_2009.html


----------



## NaliniAAPC (Dec 16, 2010)

Hi,
There is no direct code for laparoscopy with wedge resection of liver.Need take the unlisted procedure -47379 only. you are correct.

Regards,
Nalini CPC


----------



## Cas000 (Mar 31, 2011)

FYI---Providers need to remember that without a special report (see CPT surgical guidelines) that payers will most likely always deny the claim with an unlisted code right away. Providers must drop to paper and send a special report along with the op notes to get unlisted procedures paid


----------



## FTessaBartels (Apr 4, 2011)

*Fee*

We base the fee for any unlisted procedure on the closest existing CPT code ... in this case 47100.

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

